# Any Snow Pants with a long inseam?



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

HI,
I've been looking around the internet for some pants that could fit me, however i'm having some problems. I usually wear the size 31w 34-36L in jeans. Any links or anything that you could post to help me find some pants for a decent price would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Look for the 686 smarty cargos tall
http://www.tactics.com/686/smarty-original-cargo-tall-insulated-pants/black-tall-fit


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Simons a giant, I'd bet that Nomis are long fitting.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

686. as already mentioned above


----------



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Would they fit length wise? i mean it says the mediums are 31L i need like a 33 at least. Are the 31's auctually longer than they say?


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

The size chart is universal for all 686 pants, so add 2" and you get the inseam for the tall fit. So the mediums will be a 33.5" inseam. These pants are definitely a loose fit with plenty of leg room. I normally wear a 32 inseam with jeans. I wear the normal length mediums and I'm stepping on them without my boots on.

As far as quality goes these pants are outstanding. Plenty of pockets and the removable liner is awesome for cold days.


----------



## jpb3 (Nov 29, 2009)

I wear the 686 Tall Smarty cargo's and they are the best fitting snow pant that I have ever worn. I'm 6'3" and wear a 34" inseam. Before I got these I had to swim in XL's from other companies to get the required length so it didn't look like I was waiting for a flood or something.

The 686 gear is really solid to begin with, and they are the only company that makes "tall" version that I know of. Now if they only would make it in Khaki too...........


----------



## NinjaSteez (Jul 22, 2010)

Just buy XL pants, you can wear a belt. Thats what I do at least. I have a pair of DC, Holden, and Special Blend all are XL and drag on the ground a little bit. Im 6'2" and wear a 34 inseam in jeans and XL are big at the waist but you dont notice with a belt on


----------



## Mirage (Jun 16, 2010)

I bought a pair of Northface pants that fit fine (have a similar waist to you) and I am 6'2". I would check them out, they are very nice pants.


----------



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for all of the help guys. I really like the looks of the 686 pants. However do they offer any for less than $200? I mean if need be i will pay more but i would like to avoid paying that much if possible.


----------



## mOnky (Feb 8, 2009)

buy last years on sale if u can


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

686 Smarty Original Cargo Pant Tall Fit Black : snowboard pants


----------



## tdg1x07 (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice thanks guys!


----------

